
New lung cells may replace tobacco-damaged cells after people stop smoking - sohkamyung
https://www.nhs.uk/news/heart-and-lungs/new-lung-cells-may-replace-tobacco-damaged-cells-after-people-stop-smoking/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22188388](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22188388)

